# Possibility of asbestos in wall?



## wallquestion (Dec 18, 2018)

I live in an old building in LA (thought it was 1950s but my neighbors claim 1920s, and i have no idea the renovation history) and there was plumbing work done today where the plumbers knocked some holes in the walls--not anywhere near a heater, but in the bathroom and kitchen areas. I am wondering what this material is and whether it is likely to contain asbestos?


----------



## BrownEyedGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

The only way to know is to have a sample analyzed. It's not highly suspect, though. Whatever is smeared on the black pipe could be, but since it isn't friable, not a concern either.

Regardless...unless you are planning to do some more renovations, just repair the sheetrock and entomb the material in the wall.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Not trying to minimize the dangers of asbestos but it's more of a long term issue than a one time deal. The main hazard is breathing the asbestos dust [where it's been sanded, broke, etc]


----------



## wallquestion (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks for your responses. For what it's worth, I got the wall tested today, and there is no asbestos present. Given that the wall material is being disturbed and releasing dust into the air (throughout the apartment too--not just one little spot), testing is what I opted for to get peace of mind (although the asbestos brake dust I inhaled on the freeway to the testing place might be what ultimately kills me).


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What we find in the home and clean up right away is really nothing compared to what we used to work around or what workers in some countries are still up against.
We still want to take it seriously but don't go goofy over it.


----------



## wallquestion (Dec 18, 2018)

That documentary about India is heartbreaking. I feel bad to contrast that with how I spent the day worrying whether I will have incredible luck and the one known ~10 minute exposure I had years ago will be the death of me. (On the other hand, it's overly lackadaisical attitudes about asbestos that allow the careless policies that genuinely hurt people...I'm looking at you, Russia and Canada) :sad:


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

wallquestion said:


> That documentary about India is heartbreaking. I feel bad to contrast that with how I spent the day worrying whether I will have incredible luck and the one known ~10 minute exposure I had years ago will be the death of me. (On the other hand, it's overly lackadaisical attitudes about asbestos that allow the careless policies that genuinely hurt people...I'm looking at you, Russia and Canada) :sad:


 I think we are finely out of the asbestos mining business.


----------

